# Miss Alice



## PixelRabbit

Miss Alice is growing like a weed!  Here are a few recent shots of her.

One of her favourite things to do is gather rocks from the river, days that the river is deep from rain she will lay on the bank and look longingly at it lol

Looking.....



IMG_0208-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

Found one!



IMG_0211-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

Proud of her rock 




IMG_9996-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


And what a face!!




IMG_0120-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

The obligatory B&W lol



IMG_0105bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

Personally, I like the B&W the best.


----------



## tirediron

Love those ears!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Scatterbrained, it's my fav too 

John, aren't they glorious!?  I thought she was going to grow into them but they are growing right along with her lol


----------



## tirediron

I think there must have been a jackrabbit in the family woodpile at one time!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Teehee, no wonder she has stolen my heart lol!


----------



## limr

What a gorgeous girl! I adore the ears


----------



## Nevermore1

She's adorable.   My bad boy never quite grew into his ears either.


----------



## pjaye

She's so beautiful!!!!  These are really great shots of her.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks so much all   Funny thing is the ladies at the vets office comment on her ears every time we bring her in with Angus, if THEY are commenting on how big and impressive they are you know they must be lol!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Alice is actually turning out to be a pretty awesome dog.  A few days ago we were out playing fetch and we ended up wandering away for a walk around the property (hence no camera... booo!!)  as we rounded a corner of a path 5 deer EXPLODED to their feet no more than 10 ft from us just in the woods at the edge of the field, 4 took off and one turned to us and snorted and stomped  I said "stay!"  so Alice placed herself between me and the deer and puffed all of her fur, stayed but stood her ground.  When she didn't chase the deer decided to go.  Talk about scary!! Good Dog!!!

On the other hand, tonight I was enjoying a nice soak in the tub, nobody is home so she was in the room with me, well.... I dunked my head under water, she panicked? and dove in to "save" me.... yeah... haven't had to have a shower after a bath before! lol!!


----------



## BillM

She's purdy


----------



## Rosy

Wow...beautiful and obedient 
sending you my 3 stooges


----------



## JustJazzie

What a cutie! I always thought kids grew fast, until we got a puppy. They go from pup to dog in a snap. I couldn't believe it!

Love this set, thanks for posting!


----------



## pgriz

Alice is a beauty.  Also a pretty good companion.  And the ears - the mood indicator antennas!


----------



## manaheim

Wow, she's beautiful.


----------



## Msteelio91

What a great looking dog!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks so much all 

Rosy, I'd love to meet your stooges! lol  But make no mistake, Alice is a typical 5 month old puppy in many ways, including selective listening (because we KNOW she can hear us lol)


----------

